# Skunk.. AT LAST!



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Getting one of the baby skunks from [rothwell] pets tonight..

Has anyone off this forum bought one from them?

I'm all excited, and i can't wait. Ill be going 'skunk' food shopping before he arrives tonight LOL..

John


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

So jealous! I really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really really want a skunk!!!!!




... really!


pics please asap


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

I will put pics up tomorrow, as i want the little guy to settle tonight.

Hey they have a male albino left?.. 600.

John


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Reptile world said:


> I will put pics up tomorrow, as i want the little guy to settle tonight.
> 
> Hey they have a male albino left?.. 600.
> 
> John


Can't afford it yet. 

pics yet?!


----------



## GazEmm (Jul 11, 2006)

Congrats, you lucky so and so!!

I saw this advert and was half tempted myself but don't think im quite in the position yet to go ahead and get one...more likely next season for me now.

The b&w looked gorgeous in the advert but make sure you get some bigger, better ones up asap :2thumb:


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

yay  

more skunks everywhere  

we really want one, but we're going on holiday for 2 weeks fairly soon, so thought it wouldn't be fair on it getting it and going away while we're still bonding with it ...


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Sid.lola said:


> Can't afford it yet.
> 
> pics yet?!





GazEmm said:


> Congrats, you lucky so and so!!
> 
> I saw this advert and was half tempted myself but don't think im quite in the position yet to go ahead and get one...more likely next season for me now.
> 
> The b&w looked gorgeous in the advert but make sure you get some bigger, better ones up asap :2thumb:


Will post them this evening..



sami said:


> yay
> 
> more skunks everywhere
> 
> we really want one, but we're going on holiday for 2 weeks fairly soon, so thought it wouldn't be fair on it getting it and going away while we're still bonding with it ...


If you do go ahead and get one ill look after for you while your away, then maybe it can bond with me and never want to leave LOL..

John


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

nice one John

although i am sure someone told me you got a female black and white too???

just a small note.. and sorry but i have to say this... i would be doing the species i love an injustice by not...

please please.. feed it about 3 times as much as you fed the one you swapped back with us for a group of sugar gliders about this time last year... he has to have been one of the thinnest skunks i have ever seen!! i know you got him from that other lad whose name escapes me but.. he was really very thin john... i forget how long you had him for, i know it was not long before you wanted to trade him in, so i am not sure how much of his size you had inherited.. but tbh john the first thing i did when i left yours, was stop at an all night shop, buy anything i could find that he might eat, and feed him. in fact, he did not stop eating for most of the way home.

one of the biggest things with baby skunks is feeding them enough, i cannot stress this enough.. i think a lot of people totally underestimate how much they really need.. poor old "sparx" as we named him was just skin and bone the little lamb.. enough so that he had major food aggression probems at the beginning. we did have someone last year loose a baby skunk from underfeeding it.. so i am being serious here.. baby skunks need to eat lots, and they need to eat it often. 

good luck with the new little one.. and do tell me if its true and you have gotten that little black and white female too?? would love to see some more pics!

Nerys


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Nerys can you recommend a good diet sheet? When I was researching it was all % proteins and stuff I didn't understand or american sheets with things I never heard of!

I should be getting a skunky next year, but the research is all confusing


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

Reptile world said:


> If you do go ahead and get one ill look after for you while your away, then maybe it can bond with me and never want to leave LOL..
> 
> John


 

errrrr. No. 

We made the decision not to get one until we came back, as we're sensible like that. 

And nothing personal, but I don't know you. It takes a lot for me to trust someone enough to look after my animals. 
And that comment was enough for me to avoid getting to know you in the first place. 
I know it was in jest, but no-one jokes about taking my animals and gets away with it


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

sid.iola

(iola is my mothers name btw.. it means "colour of the dawn clouds" )

anyway.. i can link you to my diet sheet, does that count? lol

the best way to cope with the %'s is to have couple of times where you weigh the food, and learn the proportions, and then sort of adlib it from there on in. not all people recommend the same, for instance people like lou/ray/marie do not feed cottage cheese as much as i do and so on.

at the moment, quanah, the baby, eats as much as he wants.. he gets a higher proportion of protein and dairy at the moment that the adults do, but other than that the basic ingredients are the same.

for the adults.. they get about 350g of food a day.. ish.. which is basically 

one large heaped mug of fresh chopped veg
about 3-5 human bite size chunks of fresh cooked chicken or turkey
about a desert spoon of cottage cheese
3-4 slices of fruit

sometimes they get a splash of yoghurt, sometimes they get an egg, sometimes they get fish, sometimes they get a chunk of brown bread.

sometimes i mix fresh cooked pasta into the veggie mix

sometimes i add beans and pulses.. kidney, butter, cannelloni, burlotti, broad, chickpea and so on

but the basic every day meal is this

one large heaped mug of fresh chopped veg (roughly 250-300g)
about 3-5 human bite size chunks of fresh cooked chicken or turkey (about 50g)
about a desert spoon of cottage cheese (about 25g)
3-4 slices of fruit.. depends on fruit as to weight, but not a lot..

some people also supplement with calcium and taurone, marie i believe sells a vitamin supplement designed specifically for skunks, called vita-skunk i think

the main thing is to keep things fresh and NOT use processed human OR pet foods, skunks have problems digesting some processed foods, so cat food is a real NO for them, and many dog foods are too. if you have to used a dog kibble (and please don't if you can avoid it) then go for one low in protein.. and do NOT feed it as the main part of the diet.

the basic rule i guess is to feed a lot more veggies than anything else, and if its not a veggie.. feed it in moderation..

there is a list of things not to feed that includes

Grapes
Chocolate
Onions
Raw Potato
Raw Garlic
Asparagus
Rhubarb
Fried foods

i also avoid things like dried fruits as they contain... oh blast i forgot.. the preservative in them.. is bad for them!! lol.. (will look it up!)

skunks can eat things like red meat and raw meat, but i personally avoid it, other than the occasional treat.. all my skunks will hunt down, catch kill and eat escaped rodents given half a chance, 

they also like insects, and if you are aiming to follow a more wild diet, insects make up an awful lot of it.. mind you if you are aiming to follow a wild diet.. you would also feed a lot of carrion, as wild skunks are one of natures garbage bins, and do a lot of corpse removal in their native states!

personally, i prefer not to give carrion!!!! lol..

but yeah skunk diet is not hard once you get used to it.. my lot eat better than i do.. 

this is a pic i did last year of "things i feed my skunks"










and this is a nights feed, the skunks are the 7 rectangular smaller white bowls at the bottom of the shot.

*









*hth

Nerys


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

sami said:


> errrrr. No.
> 
> We made the decision not to get one until we came back, as we're sensible like that.
> 
> ...


Get a life!.. It was a joke.

John


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Nerys said:


> nice one John
> 
> although i am sure someone told me you got a female black and white too???
> 
> ...


Thanks Nerys,

Yes the little guy a had in the past.. I did not have him long before you wanted to swap him for your sugar gliders, and i fed him 4 times daily in large amounts, i just did not have him long enough to get the weight on him he needed.

This little fella will be well looked after i can assure you of that, the last skunk i had was sort of sprung on me. Where as this one i have had a long time to prepare for his arrival.

Thanks for the advice on this.

John


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Thankyou Nerys! That has got to be the most helpful thing I have actually read about their diets! Thankyou! I'm going to print your post and put it in my skunk research folder!

I'm going to get one after xmas, as long as they are ok to live in France, which so far I've found nothing to say they can't. But if they can't I may well have to stay here!


----------



## Snuff-the-Skunk (Jul 18, 2007)

np

although i would just like to say that it was NOT my mum that wanted to swap for the gliders.. the gliders were not hers they were a clients, and it was you that wanted the swap. yes, she was happy to make the swop, but it was not done at her instigation.

out of curiosity, how long did you keep them for, the 5 gliders you had from us? the guys who once owned them still ask you know...

glad to hear you will be feeding a good amount.. sparxy even tried to steal my food!!! you don't need a long time to prepare for us, you just need to feed us a LOT when we are lickle, so we grow properly..

S



Reptile world said:


> Thanks Nerys,
> 
> Yes the little guy a had in the past.. I did not have him long before you wanted to swap him for your sugar gliders, and i fed him 4 times daily in large amounts, i just did not have him long enough to get the weight on him he needed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Snuff-the-Skunk (Jul 18, 2007)

Sid.lola said:


> Thankyou Nerys! That has got to be the most helpful thing I have actually read about their diets! Thankyou! I'm going to print your post and put it in my skunk research folder!
> 
> I'm going to get one after xmas, as long as they are ok to live in France, which so far I've found nothing to say they can't. But if they can't I may well have to stay here!


hello *waves*

ohh i will ask my european buddies what they know, i think i heard mum say it was against the law to own us in belgium, but i will check! i know some of the european countries do not allow us to be descented either.. all a lot of fuss about nothing if you ask me.. at least _MY _butt does not stink of garlic and onions... *sniffs* unlike that little white keyboard jockey chewing mums fingers... _again_...

he must have farted again the other day.. cooo the house smelt like we WERE in france all of a sudden!

i'm glad the talk about what i eat has helped. anything else, just let me know  although i do not often log in, so it might be best to contact mum and ask her to go dig me out from my normal haunts under the wardrobes and in the drawers..

now.. where are my mealworms.. damn that 888 place!!!

STOMP STAMP *HUUUUFFFF*


S


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Snuff-the-Skunk said:


> np
> 
> although i would just like to say that it was NOT my mum that wanted to swap for the gliders.. the gliders were not hers they were a clients, and it was you that wanted the swap. yes, she was happy to make the swop, but it was not done at her instigation.
> 
> ...


Did your client have the skunk, that you got from me?..

I think you do need a long time to prepare for any exotic animal actually.

Anyway WHY? am i talking to a 'skunk'..

John


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Heres 'Ace' getting stuck into a *BIG* breakfast..





































Will post some more pics soon.

John


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Snuff-the-Skunk said:


> hello *waves*
> 
> ohh i will ask my european buddies what they know, i think i heard mum say it was against the law to own us in belgium, but i will check! i know some of the european countries do not allow us to be descented either.. all a lot of fuss about nothing if you ask me.. at least _MY _butt does not stink of garlic and onions... *sniffs* unlike that little white keyboard jockey chewing mums fingers... _again_...
> 
> ...


:lol2:

Awww thanks Snuff. I think my future skunky would love France and playing by the lake so I hope I can get one!

Desmellifying is illegal here though anyway isn't it.


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Reptile world said:


> Did your client have the skunk, that you got from me?..
> 
> I think you do need a long time to prepare for any exotic animal actually.
> 
> ...


why are you talking to a skunk... (mmm and this from someone who has just bought one???)

did our client have the skunk. no, not the original client who wanted it.. he was unsuitable for placement with her due to the food aggression, and also the fact that ethically i could not let him go in the state he was in

he was eventually placed yes, about 2 months later when he was in a good enough condition that i could let him go without feeling like i was selling someone a walking skeleton..

i don't think you always need a long time to prepare for anything. you just have to be smart enough to learn fast.

Nerys


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

Sid.lola said:


> :lol2:
> 
> Awww thanks Snuff. I think my future skunky would love France and playing by the lake so I hope I can get one!
> 
> Desmellifying is illegal here though anyway isn't it.


heya... snuff got banned!!! bless her.. she would like to shit in the general direction of those responsible..

got to laugh really, i mean she has only been a member for over a year.... funny how one or two mods chose last night to ban her.. 

still, whatever..

desmellifying, lol, yes is now considered a mutilation, and illegal yes. 

N


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Nerys said:


> heya... snuff got banned!!! bless her.. she would like to shit in the general direction of those responsible..
> 
> got to laugh really, i mean she has only been a member for OVER 2 years.. longer than most of the moderating team have been members i believe.. funny how one or two chose last night to ban her..
> 
> ...


Aww but Snuff's so cute and harmless! :lol2:

I think it's only been made illiegal to put people off getting skunkies cos they're not "normal"

Pah! My OH's socks smell worse than a frightened skunk so what do I care?!


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Nerys said:


> why are you talking to a skunk... (mmm and this from someone who has just bought one???)
> 
> did our client have the skunk. no, not the original client who wanted it.. he was unsuitable for placement with her due to the food aggression, and also the fact that ethically i could not let him go in the state he was in
> 
> ...


Hello again..

First of all, the skunk i had in the past was more or less dumped on me and yes i was learning very fast, so sorry if he was not up to your standards when you swapped him. As i said i was learning as i went along.

Secondly, you are making this out to be a very bad thing, as if i was not caring for the animal properly. As ill say again i was learning and was not prepared for the arrival of a skunk.

Also i was not after buying a skunk at the time which is the reason i swapped him for the gliders, as i did not have the time to look after the skunk, so in my opinion i was doing the animal a favor..

So i am very sorry if the skunk was not up to scratch for you to 'sell' on to one of your clients, which correct me if i am wrong was advertised on you site for around 900 pounds.

As i have said i was leaning with the skunk, and was caring for the animal to the best of my abilities at that moment in time.

Thank you for your concern, if you have anything else you would like to say to me please feel free to PM me anytime.

John


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Yeah come on Nerys give the guy a break.

You could have said all that via pm.


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> Yeah come on Nerys give the guy a break.
> 
> You could have said all that via pm.


Cheers Pouchie,

John


----------



## Kami22 (Apr 21, 2008)

its ok im sure you did a very good job with the skunk... its not easy when they are thrust upon you so well done for being kind enough to take it n in the first place


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Kami22 said:


> its ok im sure you did a very good job with the skunk... its not easy when they are thrust upon you so well done for being kind enough to take it n in the first place


Thank you very much, I'm glad to see there is people out there that can actually see i was doing a good thing rather than assume i was not looking after the animal properly.

John


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

actually, the one you are talking about was Ichi.. not Sparx.. sparx was not sold for anywhere near 900 LMAO and all i am doing is telling it how i saw it at the time. for that matter ichi was not sold for 900 either..

from what i recall at the time, you had had the little guy for a couple of weeks, and yes, at the time, i was appalled.

N



Reptile world said:


> Hello again..
> 
> First of all, the skunk i had in the past was more or less dumped on me and yes i was learning very fast, so sorry if he was not up to your standards when you swapped him. As i said i was learning as i went along.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

From the point of view of someone not involved and who is unbiased (me! lol)

You were obviously trying to do the right thing and Nerys doesn't appear to be attacking you in any way, she's just caring about the animals and wants to make sure you do know what you're doing this time. As you said yourself you were learning with that rescue. 

Please stop before the bickering starts! Agree to disagree or something


----------



## Kami22 (Apr 21, 2008)

Reptile world said:


> Thank you very much, I'm glad to see there is people out there that can actually see i was doing a good thing rather than assume i was not looking after the animal properly.
> 
> John


I just tells it as I sees it :2thumb:... and seriously these issue should be raised in private instead of a public attack because thats just not fair...

I wish I was brave enough to rescue animals! Keep up the good work!

Bex


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Nerys said:


> actually, the one you are talking about was Ichi.. not Sparx.. sparx was not sold for anywhere near 900 LMAO and all i am doing is telling it how i saw it at the time. for that matter ichi was not sold for 900 either..
> 
> from what i recall at the time, you had had the little guy for a couple of weeks, and yes, at the time, i was appalled.
> 
> N


No problem, thats how you see it so thats fair enough..

But untill you know the full story behind the situation that was i feel saying what you did was in uncalled for.

Again thank you for you input.

John


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Sid.lola said:


> From the point of view of someone not involved and who is unbiased (me! lol)
> 
> You were obviously trying to do the right thing and Nerys doesn't appear to be attacking you in any way, she's just caring about the animals and wants to make sure you do know what you're doing this time. As you said yourself you were learning with that rescue.
> 
> Please stop before the bickering starts! Agree to disagree or something


I agree with everything you said above,

As i did say i was not prepared for the arrival of that skunk,where as with 'Ace' i have had plenty of time to be ready for him.

I would also like to add i do not want to bicker.

Also while i am here i would like to say i will have some meerkats available in around 7 weeks time, which are cared for very well..

John


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

Woohoo I got agreed with

I's speshul


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Sid.lola said:


> Woohoo I got agreed with
> 
> I's speshul


I'm all for an easy life LOL..

John


----------



## Nerys (Apr 18, 2005)

i wish we still had the emails from back then!!!

and yes, i do know the guy he came from, richard wood his name was.

from my point of view, by saying this as i have done, i have made damn sure that skunk will get enough to eat

if nothing else, then it will happen just to spite me

i really don't care what people think of my methods, i really don't care what the human feelings are.. i care about the skunk, and if this is what it takes to drive the point home. this is what it takes

i have taken on many a skinny animal, and know how long it takes to get weight on them. yes i do think you underestimated how much they need to eat, but ones thing, as i have said, is for sure. you will not underestimate it with this one! you can double a young animals weight in 10 days on the right regime. i know. i did it with sparx and i have done it with others. sparx was NEVER publically advertised on the site after he came back to us here. he was placed privately, to someone who is on these boards, and he went for £350. which is a lot less than the gliders cost us i might add. of which there were 5, AND their cage.

my concern is the animal, not the feelings of the owner. or for that matter the feelings of a bunch of people who were not involved, did not see it, and have nothing to do with it

(sorry and all that, but thats the way it goes with me)

Nerys


----------



## Kami22 (Apr 21, 2008)

people wouldnt get involved if you didnt post publically... your beef is with the owner and showing him up isnt usually the way to solve this kind of problem...


----------



## Kylie (Mar 12, 2006)

ok i have just read the whole thread there is nothing on here show anyone up, there is alot of bloody good advice though if i had a skunk and was unsure on the feed etc this thread would give me everything i would need to know

Nerys is totally about the welfare of the animal and when it comes to an unwell or malnurished skunk of course she is going to be unhappy snuff is probably closer to nerys' heart then rory! 

when you have someone as knowledgable when it comes to skunks as nerys is absorb everything she is telling you it not like she has never had a skunk and would not know what they need she has loads of them all of whom are happy and healthy because she did her research and learnt there needs.

Nerys is only trying to help she is trying to make sure yoyu have a happy healthy skunk and i dont blaim her i would be the same if it was a ferret (as you well know)


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Nerys said:


> i wish we still had the emails from back then!!!
> 
> and yes, i do know the guy he came from, richard wood his name was.
> 
> ...


As i have already said thank you for your advice and concern, and as i have also said i have been prepared for the arrival of 'Ace' for a long time before i bought him..

If i remember rightly with 'Sparx' i was emailing you many of times to get as much information as i possibly could do, so i could care for the animal as best i could.

John


----------



## JPReptiles (Dec 2, 2007)

Can a mod please lock this thread, as it has been taken over by another member who is obviously just after a argument.

John


----------

